# صواريخ سورية 100%



## The Antiochian (12 يوليو 2012)

*عرضت المناورات الأخير التي جرت في سوريا بالذخيرة الحية منظومات هائلة التطور استقدمت حديثاً من روسيا ، وكان أبرز ما عرض الصواريخ العملاقة المضادة للقطع البحرية ، وأيضاً الصاروخ العابر للقارات المعدل محلياً والذي أصاب هدفه في الصحراء الإيرانية ، ولفت نظري صواريخ سورية 100% ، صاروخ جولان 1 (ويقال صدر منه 2 و3) :*




*صاروخ ميسلون 1 :*




*أنوه إلى أن لبنان تمكن منذ الستينات من إنتاج سلسلة صواريخ أرز كان آخرها على ما أعتقد أرز - 7 القادر على ضرب تل أبيب وحمل أكثر مما يحمله صاروخ زلزال أقوى صواريخ حزب الله اليوم ، ولكن الضغوط الدولية حينها أدت لتفكيك هذا المجال تماماً .*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*صورة لصاروخ "جولان 2" ، الجيل الثاني من صاروخ "جولان 1" الذي عرضته سابقاً في الموضوع :
*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*صاروخ تشرين ، مداه 250 كم عالي الدقة :
*


----------

